# introducing new pup to other dogs??



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone give me some advice I took in a puppy on thurs ,he is approx 9wks old I have let each of my other dogs smell him whilst I am holding him and my staffie and mastiff bitch so far have been fine when I put him down my problem is my bulldog x he has smelt him wagging his tail but if I put him down he becomes very alert ,forward stance hovering trying to stand over the pup im always their in between as im worried he may try to play to rough as he is very strong and is very puppy like himself when I take the puppy into the other room where he can see him he crys for him,also im worried when the puppy is trying to jump or nip any of them and have kept the introductions so far very short any advice would be so appreciated


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It is suprising how rough older dogs can seem with pups, but providing they haven't shown any aggression towards him (which it sounds liek they haven't) and are good with other dogs in general, then I would just put the pup down and let them get on with it. 

If they hurt your pup he will yelp, at which point they should relent slightly. if your pup is yelping constantly,, then they are going to hurt him, but if they are well socialised the older dogs should know what the yelp means.


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Jackson unfortunately Zeus plays very rough hes a big softie and likes all other dogs just so strong im worried he will squash the litle one with his paws as when he plays he use`s his paws alot ,when the pup has gone to nip my staff she did growl at him so I scooped him up should I also leave him down so she can tell him ?,I feel like a total novice all over againcant remember how I did things when my others were pups Ive never had 2 males together before will this be ok ??


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

two males together should be Ok now, but might be a problem whent he pups starts to mature, so keep an eye on them. 

Yes, your girl growling at the pup is fine, she is only warning him, just make sure he heeds the warning. 

You'd be very unlucky to have any damage done while you are there to supervise, just don't leave pup when you're not there. keep a close eye on them and reward all good behaviour.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi. I have too males and i worried a lot about introducing our second as a pup. our oldest can be a bit rough (he dosnt know where the end of his nose is) but we had the oposite problem. the pup was excitable ad playful and our eldest did everthing he could to get away and hide, now they are best freinds and i wouldnt dream of splitting them up. id just put them together and leave them to get on with it.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi i picked my 11 week old puppy up yesterday and intoduced them slowly by holding the puppy and letting the big dogs and my other puppies smell her then let her down after about 1/2 hour. The puppy was very wary but came around after a couple of hours jumping all over the other dogs and playing with the puppies. I wouldnt leave her last night through the night had her on the bed with us and she slept all through. If you are there to supervise thats okay but dont leave your new puppy alone till after you feel confident maybe a day or two. Good luck


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks again im hoping to restore the harmony in my house asap


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

I know its early days yet and the introductions are going slow mainly because im being such a worry wart but the puppy is now really growling and biteing my other dogs and also all of us, my other dogs have made him sqeal but he carrys on attacking them to the point where I remove him from them myself and the kids have been doing the ouch! when he bites but he then growls and does it harder at the mo I feel like im doing everything wrong ,and im stressing probably needlessly over the least little thingis their anything else I can do that im not doingharmony seems so far away at this point in time.


----------

